#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > STAGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTOS >  >  4 ton podium omgeblazen

## renevanh

http://www.focus.de/panorama/videos/...vid_32567.html

 :EEK!:  :EEK!:  :EEK!:

----------


## Gast1401081

424 mensen konden worden gearresteerd?

----------


## 4AC

Video werkt niet?

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## NesCio01

Ligt aan je PC, Teun

hier no probs (MBP)

grtz

Nes

----------


## renevanh

> 424 mensen konden worden gearresteerd?



Je Duits is niet heel erg goed... :P

Er stonden 4 toiletten achter die platgedrukt werden, dat is wat de verslaggever vertelt  :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

Ah, nu zie ik het. Net kwam ik bij een mobiele website terecht en de video gaf een foutmelding (zowel bij IE als bij FF)

Heftig filmpje!

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## jens

die reactie van die kerel  voor het podium....

Maar idd een mooie bende, al moet ik wel zeggen dat ik deze constructie niet een hoogstandje vind zo op het oog.

----------


## showband

ziet er uit als PVC pijp en cellotape.

http://www.20min.ch/schweiz/news/story/29252584



http://www.hoefner.ch/index.cfm?ress...e=news&id=2342

----------


## JanD

Ik twijfel tussen:

"Oeiiiii...." en "Sodeju"

----------


## jens

Spijt me zeer, en ik gun het niemand, maar dit is toch wel zelf vragen om problemen. Als je zo iets neer zet met het weer van de afgelopen weken dan is het niet vreemd dat het ineens kan gaan waaien. en dat zoiets om kan donderen/ weg kan waaien. 

Het materieel zal wel bij de lokale aannemer vandaan komen die voor een paar braadworsten ze hele spulletje heb uitgeleend.

Denk dat ze volgend jaar wel een echte podium bouwer inschakelen  :Wink:

----------


## renevanh

Dat neemt niet weg dat er 4 ton podium met verankering en al uit de grond getrokken wordt... Toch wel heftig!

----------


## moderator

zie nergens ballast, wel veel, heel veel zeil....

----------


## frederic

Sorry, maar die dit podium gemaakt heeft mogen ze voor mij aan het kruis nagelen. 
(voor sommigen, dit is figuurlijk op te nemen. We moeten tegenwoordig opletten hier)

Een podium van dat formaat vraag je een openklapbare oplegger (20 tonner). 
Opbouwen met enkel werfstaven en truss is niet meer van deze tijd.
Het sterkte punt van die podiums ligt in het midden op de opleggers.

----------


## rinus bakker

Gewoon een belachelijk staaltje van Zwitser knoeiwerk.
Ja dat bestaat ook, naast de horloges en de 'Army knives'. 
In een land waar die BGV regeltjes ook graag (met de mond?) worden beleden.

Een paar snelbouw-steigers links en rechts, en daar wat iene-miene trussjes overheen 
met daarop dan een flinke doos aan scaff-pipes, afgedekt door wat bungalow-voortentzeiltjes? 
Dat is dan een 'buhne'?  :Confused: 
Verankerd in de grond? Ja, met regenwurmenspuug zeker?  :Wink: 
LOL: LederhosenOnbenullenLariekoek.

Wo sind denn doch die Behörden wenn die so überdeutlich Notwendig sind?

----------

